# Help naming my female Berger Blanc Suisse puppy



## LobaSheWolf11 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello everyone. I’d appreciate your help in deciding on a name for my new long awaited BBS girl!!! I’m beyond excited for this puppy !! 

She was born Feb 10th and will be ready to come home in April. The breeder wants me to pick a name soon so they can start calling her by that name. 

I’ve been looking up names online but the suggestions all seem like fairly common names and I’m worried there will be too many dogs with the same name at the vets, at training or at the dog park etc. 
My last shepherds name was Ava. I still love that name. But idk how I feel about reusing dog names, especially back to back like that.. 

I had Kilo in mind for a white male (we watch a lot of Narcos lol) or Luna for a female, but the fact that Luna’s on that list of super common female names kind of puts me off.

What are your favorite not-so-common (and maybe not so girly) female names?? I’m open to anything that’s not the regular Bella /Molly /Sadie/ Daisy. And please no overly obvious white dog names like Blizzard/ Snowball/ Polar. I do not enjoy the cold, so I’d like to not be reminded of it every time i call my dog lol.


Pic attached (I hope I did that right). I believe she’s a little over a week old there. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: 

Blanche or Blanca 

https://www.behindthename.com/name/blanche

Amie 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Amie


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I was planing to get a white shepherd female, but found a male pup instead. I was planning to name the girl-pup Zora. We ended up with Levi instead.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Storm
Bella 
Dollie 
Gracie
Lola
Pixie
Willow
Winnie


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Evie
River
Wren
Rune
Fable
Story


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheez


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

Suzzy
Lucy


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

guess it depends on if you want a German name or not, I always went German

she looks adorable, I know waiting is so hard.

Soffi
Ilsa
Nia
Dora


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Aura
Gwen
Lady


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Naming is such a personal thing, it’s hard to help w/o much to go on, but here are some names that struck me while looking at adult photos of Suisses... along with your bit of criteria 

Aspen
Blythe
Artemis
Stoli 
Rain
Regan
Coda
Brooke
Arrow
Parker
Liesel
North
Denali
Merit
Harlow
Lottie
Sabine
Tova


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Joli
Avery
Ivory
Lacey
Powder
Sonora
Berlin
Harper


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Raina
Kennedy (sounds regal)
Munday (had a friend who had a female. Loved the name)
Schatzi (one of my faves)
Ziggy (fun)
Shelby (long time fave)


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

Venus
Aquarius
Avis
Valery
Phoenix
Sabor

I totally get you lol, I decided to name my dog in another language just to stay unique in the English speaking country we live in hahahaha! Those are the baby girl names I have kept track of over the years in case I will have a human baby girl that needs an English name to go by in the future;D Hope that helps!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Naga the polar bear dog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GatorBytes said:


> Raina
> Kennedy (sounds regal)
> Munday (had a friend who had a female. Loved the name)
> Schatzi (one of my faves)
> ...


Currently have a Shelby. Love the name.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a all black called Pepper, wanted a all white to call Salt. LOL


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Nanuk 
Ori 
Forge
Vista
Kenai 

I totally get it - after having worked as a groomer for a while, you really start to pay attention to all the repetitive names that crop up.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Done! If you can't pick now it's on you!


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador (May 6, 2015)

Stussy 
Leia


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Swiss Girl Names/meanings:

Cajsa = Pure

Annagret = The glorious one who is bright and nightless

Ehlii = Nobel and brave hearted

Meia = Strength or Star of the sea

Linnéa = Twin Flower 

Zuna = Abundance


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Weiß (German for white)
Schnee (German for snow) 
Engel (German for angel)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Khione (Roman Snow Goddess) - https://www.howtopronounce.com/khione/


----------



## Shelby1 (Mar 9, 2018)

I also had a BBS years ago and she named Amora


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Nilla (vanilla)


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

@LobaSheWolf11, what name did you end up choosing? Or are you still mulling it over?


----------

